# newsyslog and httpd not work



## parcival (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi all,
I have this in newsyslog:


```
/var/log/httpd-access.log   644  5     *   $W0D04 Z /var/run/httpd.pid
/var/log/httpd-error.log    644  5     *   $W0D00 Z /var/run/httpd.pid
/var/log/deflate_log        644  5     *   $W0D00 Z /var/run/httpd.pid
```

but this does not work, no log rotation. Why? Thanks for any hints / help.


----------



## gkontos (Apr 29, 2011)

You also need to send the sig_num. Have a look at mine:

```
/var/log/httpd-access.log       644  7   *   24   JB   /var/run/httpd.pid 30
/var/log/httpd-ssl_request.log  644  7   *   24   jB   /var/run/httpd.pid 30
/var/log/httpd-error.log        644  7   *   24   JB   /var/run/httpd.pid 30
```


----------

